# Unused Bunks



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

We're still trying to decide between the 25RSS, and the 28RSDS. Since our oldest of three boys will be a senior in high school this fall, we may not need 3+ bunks in a just a few years.
If we purchase the 28RSDS with 4 bunk beds, and if all the bunks are not occupied by bodies, are the unused bunks usable storage space? Or is it just wasted space? What type of stuff would you store there?








Thank you all for your wisdom.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Have you looked at the 23RS ... 2 queen size beds and one bunk over the forward queen size... lots of storage space underneath....


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

We have the 26RS but have enough kids to fill all 4 bunks. However, next week we're going to take a niece and a nephew and will have to break down and use the sofa bed and dinette for sleeping for the 1st time!

Yes, you can store stuff in the extra bunks but, depending on your other 2 boys ages, you may want the option to take additional friends and family too!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

As Glenn pointed out, the friend factor is a very good point. If that is not an option, you could convert the upper bunks to cabinets quite easily. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We use the 4th bunk for storage BUT we are very careful not to block the emergency exit window.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Currently we need 3 of the 4 bunks but even when the oldest is gone moving us to only need 2 of the 4 then we still feel that the bunks are a good idea. They are great for storage and if the younger ones want to bring a friend then they have inside sleeping space.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Have you looked at the 23RS ... 2 queen size beds and one bunk over the forward queen size... lots of storage space underneath....
> [snapback]47018[/snapback]​


We haven't really considered the 23 or 26RS, because we know that we definitely want a center slide out. The extra width really makes the TT feel bigger inside. One of the many nice things about the Outback, is that even with the slide, Outback engineers and designers have managed to keep the overall weight down, unlike some of the other brands.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We with a lot of friends and it always seems the kids migrate to our trailer to play in "the boys room" (which is the bunk house)

Kids can sleep over during camping trips...play in there...read etc. Plenty of reasons for use to go with the bunk house vs. the 2 bunks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We have the 26RS and usually only take two grandkids with us. The extra bunks are used to lay out our clothes on, put toys on, for room when the campground neighborhood "extra" kids come over to play, and end up "catching" that extra stuff you never seem to find a plce for. I really like the extra room.

And when I finally do get that 31' I'll have even more room!!

Mark


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Wasted space? Absolutely not! We use it like a walk-in closet. Use child safety rails to keep stuff from falling of during travel. Also agree with the others who say when kids come home they always bring others with them. Good luck.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When we had our 28RSS even without our Exchange student the 2 other bunks were never wasted space. Great place for storing clothes, laundry, etc. You can pull one of the pads and it would be even easier. The friend factor is a big thing too. I'll add that the exchange students we had fit just fine in the lower bunks too, plenty of space for them to sleep, and keep their stuff on the other bunk.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use our top bunk for storage, and our bottom bunk is flipped up most of the time. (bike door model) Basically, the whole front end is storage on our trailer!

Kids don't camp much anymore.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*speaking of storage, where do you all keep your televisions when they arn't where their supposed to be? I keep mine in a storage box on the bottom bunk hoping that it wont fly around. I'd probably secure it if I could find a 100% sure way that it won't ever fall off there...............where do you keep yours?

thanks*_


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Howie,

I keep my living rooom tv in it's original box under the lower bunk; the kids' tv for the bunkouse, I put in one of the wardrobes in the bunkhouse on the floor. Haven't had a problem with either one moving around.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Many people put them in the bathtub with some padding under it.

I just set mine on the floor next to the TV stand. It's on a rug, and I set a cooler next to it so it can't fall over. No problems in years.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Television, see my gallery. I made a box to raise it even with the counter and flip over and put television inside for travelling. Works good.

John


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Thanks!! I can imagine securing it up there but also have no intention of having that baby fall out and can you imagine what it would do to that counter?
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ! *_


----------

